# Advice on shooting an Airshow



## Bend The Light (Feb 16, 2013)

I am going to RAF Waddington Airshow in July and I am thinking of renting a lens to use while I am there.
I have a Canon 1d MkIIn. 

I have looked at one of the big Sigma lenses, and also at the 100-400mm Canon L.

What I would like is twofold:

1.  What lens would I be best getting? For the planes in the sky we will be  sat in an enclosure alongside the runway, so the lens won't be carries  on the camera very much. On the second day we will be doing the ground  displays, so may use a different lens for that anyway (I have a 28-80  Tamron, and a 50mm f1.8). 

2. What settings might I use for shots  of planes in flight? I know there are several settings for the use of  various focus points, auto-expansion of the focus points used etc. Shoot  AV, TV Manual? And then also compensation on or off? Any advice  specific to the 1dMKIIn or indeed, general advice, would be appreciated.


----------



## Bend The Light (Mar 20, 2013)

So, I have a large Sigma on order for this (best sort my monopod, eh?). But I have also been advised to get a WA for the static displays as getting shots from further way will be tough, I'll need to go close and wider.
Any advice on a decent WA (zoom?) to go with the 1DIIn (1.3x crop)?

Thanks


----------



## cowleystjames (Mar 20, 2013)

I'll see you there,  I bought a Nikkor 18-300 purposely for the air shows, well that's what I told the wife!
Saved me lugging several lenses around and its a beauty.
Also bought  a Giottos carbon tripod, can't remember the model, that has a monopod built in. Light as a feather but sturdy.

Sent from my HTC One X+


----------



## dbvirago (Mar 20, 2013)

Moose Peterson has a great video on shooting airshows on Kelby Training. Might be worth the $25 for a monthly sub to watch it (and any other videos you can cram into a month.)


----------



## David444 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm going to an airshow this weekend with three lenses, 8-15mm fisheye, 17-40mm f/4, and 300mm f/2.8 with converters. I love the 8-15 and will probable use it as much as the 300, bringing the 17-40 just in case.


----------



## Bend The Light (Mar 20, 2013)

cowleystjames said:


> I'll see you there,  I bought a Nikkor 18-300 purposely for the air shows, well that's what I told the wife!
> Saved me lugging several lenses around and its a beauty.
> Also bought  a Giottos carbon tripod, can't remember the model, that has a monopod built in. Light as a feather but sturdy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+


Yes, I didn't want to keep changing lenses, hence the Sigma I have on order (rental - not buying).
We are going in the Hurricane stand on Saturday, then doing the static displays on Sunday.

Cheers



dbvirago said:


> Moose Peterson has a great video on shooting airshows on Kelby Training. Might be worth the $25 for a monthly sub to watch it (and any other videos you can cram into a month.)



I'll have a look, cheers.



David444 said:


> I'm going to an airshow this weekend with three lenses, 8-15mm fisheye, 17-40mm f/4, and 300mm f/2.8 with converters. I love the 8-15 and will probable use it as much as the 300, bringing the 17-40 just in case.



Hmm, I looked at the 8-15 but then thought no, I'd be better with the 16-35 f2.8L or the 17-40 F4L. Wasn't sure on the distortion the fisheye produces...I can only afford one other lens to rent for this...so still not sure. (other lenses I own are a bog-standard 28-80, and a 50mm f1.8.)

Cheers


----------



## David444 (Mar 20, 2013)

Not much difference between the 17-40 and the 16-35. Unless you have some 77mm filters that you would like to use, I would go with the 16-35 (if it's not much more to rent) as it is a tad sharper.


----------



## David444 (Mar 20, 2013)

Or go for the best wide-zoom, the Nikon 14-24mm and adapter.

LensRentals.com - Rent a Canon camera to Nikon G Lens


----------



## SCraig (Mar 20, 2013)

A tripod with a ball head works well for airplanes in flight.  The last airshow I went to I had both my D90 and D7000 in use, the D90 with my Sigma 150-500 on a tripod and the D7000 with a 70-300 around my neck.  Both cameras got a lot of use that day.

Meter a gray card and shoot in manual when possible, but be aware of the exposure when you turn one way or the other.  Also remember to check it again from time to time as the light changes throughout the day.  Alternatively set about +1 EV to +2 on your camera to compensate for the lighter sky.

For the static displays I used a Sigma 17-70.  I never felt the need for anything wider so it worked very well.


----------



## Bend The Light (Mar 20, 2013)

David444 said:


> Not much difference between the 17-40 and the 16-35. Unless you have some 77mm filters that you would like to use, I would go with the 16-35 (if it's not much more to rent) as it is a tad sharper.



Only another tenner or so...

Cheers.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 20, 2013)

You should hit up Airbutchie and yipdog on the other forum.


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2013)

Lead your target and fire in short, controlled bursts.


----------



## Bend The Light (Mar 20, 2013)

EIngerson said:


> You should hit up Airbutchie and yipdog on the other forum.





runnah said:


> Lead your target and fire in short, controlled bursts.



Thank you. Will do.


----------

